# Aufrüsten wegen DirectX10, Geforce 8800 etc. - Ein paar Fragen



## PGW (1. April 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe ein großes Problem: Vor gerade einmal 15 Monaten haben wir uns einen neuen PC zugelegt. Bevor ich viel rede, hier die Daten:
Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ
2048 MB RAM
ATI Radeon X850 Pro
80 GB Festplatte
Windows XP Professional SP2
Motherboard ASUS P5S800-VM

Allerdings werden in nächster Zeit Spiele wie Crysis, Alan Wake etc. von DirectX 10 und natürlich von mehr Leistung profitieren. Das heißt für mich: Neue Grafikkarte her! Also habe ich mich kundig gemacht und herausgefunden, dass man für dieses DirectX 10 auf Windoof Vista braucht. Na gut... Dann hab ich noch rausgefunden, dass ich für die neue Grafikkarte ein neues Mainboard brauche, da ich einen AGP Steckplatz habe, Geforce 8800 gibts aber nur als PCI!
Stimmt das alles soweit? Brauche ich wirklich ein neues Mainboard? Kann ich das dann einfach einbauen zusammen mit der Grafikkarte und dann brauch ich nix weiter kaufen?

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, da ich sehr durcheinander bin und in Sachen Aufrüsten nicht so viel Erfahrung habe!


Euer PGW


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Also für ein Upgrade auf DirectX10 wirst du vermutlich folgendes brauchen: Neues Board (100€); Grafikkarte (Geforce 8800GTS 320MB 270€) und evtl. ein passendes Netzteil.

Jedenfalls ist es meiner Meinung nach im Moment sinnlos auf DirectX10 umzusteigen. Vorallem, weil dann deine CPU die Performance bremst. Ich würde dir raten erstmal darauf zu verzichten Geld auszugeben (vllt ne hübsche 7950GT *g*) und bei Zeiten (kannst noch nen paar Monate warten) ne neue CPU zu kaufen. Denn dein Board hat ja den 755er Sockel und ist somit relativ Zukunftssicher. Und die Dualcoreunterstützung wird mit den neuen Spielen auch weiter ausgebaut und auch komplexer werden. Bisher wurden ja nur einzelne Aufgaben wie z.B. bei Gothic 3 die Koordination der nachzuladenden Daten ausgelagert.


----------



## PGW (1. April 2007)

Okay, danke soweit. Aber es lohnt sich für mich nicht jetzt noch eine Shader Modell 3 Graka zu kaufen, außerdem weiß ich gar net obs die 7950 auch als AGP gibt. ****** AGP! Nur deshalb brauch ich das neue Board! Wir haben damals echt gedacht, dass es ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen wäre... Jetzt... Wieder 400 € ausgeben! 

Ja, du hast schon recht, man sollte noch warten aber wenn Crysis etc. rauskommen, will ich nicht mit mittlerer Detailstufe und SHADER MODELL 2 spielen und DirectX 10, sofern Crysis überhaupt noch Shader Modell 2 unterstützt. Bei Spielen wie Rainbow Six Vegas oder Splinter Cell Double Agent bin ich JETZT schon in einer Sackgasse!


----------



## fluessig (1. April 2007)

Hallo PGW,

ich muss dem Raubkopierer absolut recht geben, wenn er dir rät noch zu warten. Ich habe mir vor ca 5 Monaten überlegt, wie ich ein ähnliches System wie deines noch einigermaßen flott bekomme. Wenn du dir für den AGP Slot noch eine bessere Grafikkarte kaufen möchtest, dann hol dir eine X1950 Pro, das ist der beste Chip den du dafür bekommst und mit 200 Euro auch nicht zu teuer (ist besser als der 7900 GS von NVIDIA). Damit kannst du die 3D Leistung deines Rechners im 3D Mark 05 auf wahrscheinlich 7000 - 7500 Punkte bringen und hast eine Shader 3 Karte. Mehr lohnt sich da echt nicht, denn selbst für diese Grafikkarte ist deine CPU der Flaschenhals, dh. es würde erst wieder schneller werden, wenn deine CPU besser wird.

Und da liegt der Hund begraben. Wenn du wirklich mehr Leistung willst, dann brauchst du auch ne neue CPU, dazu neuen RAM (wegen anderem FSB Takt), neues Mainboard und dann für Direct X 10, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, eine NVIDIA 8800. Wahrscheinlich auch noch ein neues Netzgerät um der neuen Grafikkarte genug Saft zukommen zu lassen und dann kannst eh schon alles neu kaufen.

Achso und wegen wieder 400 Euro ausgeben - wenn du dir ein entsprechendes DX10 System zusammen bauen willst dann peile mal eher die 1000 Euro Marke an, mit Einschränkungen kommst du derzeit vielleicht mit 800 davon. Hab in letzter Zeit erst 3 entsprechende Rechner zusammengestellt und es nur einmal geschafft mit 992 Euro unter der 1000 Marke zu bleiben.

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich noch ein paar Monate wenigstens zu warten, da die Treiber unter Vista noch schlecht sind, Spiele noch kaum da sind, Preise ständig fallen und Ati noch keine Direct X 10 Karten auf dem Markt hat. 

Fazit: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


Edit: Noch was wollte ich zu dem Kommentar von Raubkopierer sagen. Dein Mainboard ist leider alles andere als zukunftssicher, denn obwohl es zwar den Sockel 775 hat, ist es eigentlich so gut wie ausgereizt, da du keinen DDR2 Speicher verbauen kannst (hat 240 Pins anstatt 184). Es gibt bei der 3 GHz CPU wahrscheinlich keine CPU mehr bei der sich das aufrüsten noch lohnen würde, ist nur Geldverschwendung.


----------



## PGW (1. April 2007)

Achtung Ironie: Danke für die Ermutigung in Sachen Mainboard 

Jaja, ich gebe euch ja recht aber es geht mir gar nicht um die Leistung sondern nur um dieses verkackte Shader Modell 4. Außerdem hab ich es mir auch ausgerechnet: Neues Mainboard: 120 € und 8800 gts 350 €. Das passt schon... Hab ich denn echt Mist gebaut mit dem PC?!


----------



## fluessig (1. April 2007)

Jo, tut mir leid für den direkten Ton. Bin ungern Übermittler schlechter Neuigkeiten.

Ob du mit deinem PC "Mist" gebaut hast, kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Das kommt auf den Preis an und wann du den gekauft hast. 

Ich hab mir in letzter Zeit einige komische Märchen erzählen lassen von Leuten, die ihre PCs bei Ebay super günstig bekommen haben. Beim Kauf waren sie noch total begeistert, denn "Single Core CPUs sind zum spielen besser" und ne tolle Grafikkarte von Nvidia. Dass die dann onboard war und auch noch shared memory benutzt war Ihnen nicht klar. Würde sagen von daher ist dein System immer noch einiges besser als der Großteil der "Ebay-Schnäppchen".


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Nein... immerhin ist es eins mit Sockel 755 
Ich habe selbst einen Pentium 4 allerdings mit 3,2GHz und Sockel 478... auch 2GB DDR1 Speicher... allerdings habe ich gleich als PCI-E auf kam nen Upgrade gemacht und mit eine Geforce 6 zugelegt... bis jetzt läuft alles (Stalker sieht cool aus ) nur merke ich ernsthafte Probleme z.B. bei Splinter Cell 4... rüste am besten alles aufeinmal auf... dann hast du kein unausgeglichenes System... es wäre doch ärgerlich, eine tolle CPU aber eine langsame Karte zu haben? Für DirectX10 ist min. noch nen halbes Jahr Zeit... und bis zum reinen Shader 4 Spiel wird es auch noch dauern, auch wenn einige Spiele es schon unterstützen werden. Sieh dir mal PhysX an... da mangelt es auch noch an Support. Also evtl. nen Umstieg auf PCI-E mit Geforce 7 oder ein Conroe. Beides nur zu empfehlen... und wenn du wirklich viel Geld hast kannst du auch jetzt schon ne 8800GTX kaufen... wobei es anzumerken ist: Nvidia hat im Moment arge Probleme mit Vista (es hält sich in Grenzen, Stalker läuft, Evil Genius, Deus Ex. Allerdings Fable: The lost Chapters und Splinter Cell 4 nicht. Cinema 4D macht auch Probleme). Es gibt auch andere mit schlimmeren Problemen. Und ich habe eine Geforce 6600... die 8800 ist nagelneu und vollkommen neue Technik... die macht selbst unter XP noch Probleme. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Nvidia das ganze hinbekommt... immerhin merke ich spürbare Verbesserungen von Treiber zu Treiber. Also immer schön abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## PGW (1. April 2007)

In Sachen finanziellen Mitteln bin ich leider ganz schlecht... Mein Vater hat den PC vor 15 Monaten damals für mich gekauft (ich war aber dabei, da ich etwas mehr Ahnung von Hardware habe als er). Er war genauso wie jetzt und hat 1050 € gekostet. Ich werde also noch warten, aber irgendwann kommt der Tag und dann muss ich min. 300 € ausgeben! Dafür müsste ich selbst jetzt mein Sparschwein plündern (bin erst 16).


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Wenns nichts kosten würde hätten wir doch alle PCs für 10000€ *g*
Ich hab für meinen PC damals mein gesamtes Konfirmationsgeld aufgegeben... und bin von meinen Eltern nochmal gesponsort worden... waren insgesamt gut 2000€ PC und Zubehör und dann eben noch aufrüstkosten von 250€ (Board, Ram und Grafikkarte)


----------



## PGW (1. April 2007)

Oh ha, echt ne ganze Menge Holz! 
Ach ja noch was: Ja! Stalker sieht wirklich gut aus und spielt sich auch so!


----------



## PGW (3. April 2007)

Gut, ich habe mich jetzt nochmal informiert und gerade herausgefunden, dass ATI eine X2000 Reihe ebenfalls mit DirectX10 Unterstützung releasen will: Sogar als AGP Grafikkarte! Heißt das jetzt dass ich (wenn ich mir die kaufe) doch kein neues Mainboard brauche (wegen AGP) oder trotzdem, weil die irgendwie net kompatibel ist?

PGW


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Du brauchst definitiv Vista für DirectX10... und Nvidia hat arge Probleme mit der Geforce 8 und Vista... bis ATI die Karte bringt (ATI Treiber gelten generell als schlecht) hat Nvidia die Probleme höchst warscheinlich behoben und wird weitere G80-Chips releasen... Sie sind einfach mit der Technik weiter... deswegen würde ich definitiv Nvidia empfehlen... und AGP ist zwar nicht Tod aber es wird abgelöst werden...


----------



## PGW (4. April 2007)

Ja schon, aber das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage: Wenn ich die AGP Grafikkarte von ATI kaufe, kann es dann trotzdem sein, dass ich mir ein neues Mainboard zulegen muss oder ist das nicht zwangsläufig so? Ich meine ich habe AGP in meinem Rechner, aber vielleicht brauche ich ja trotzdem ein neues Mainboard?!


----------



## fluessig (4. April 2007)

Wenn du dir jetzt eine AGP Karte kaufst, dann ist das nur eine Übergangslösung. Etwas für das nächste halbe Jahr oder Jahr.

Auf länger brauchst du zwangsläufig ein neues Mainboard. Wenn du dir ein neues Mainboard kaufst, dann empfehle ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung lieber am Prozessor zu sparen als am Mainboard. Ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 hat eine ordentliche Leistung und wenn man ein gutes Mainboard kauft, kann man den auch weit ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreiben (momentan kaum notwendig). Da auf einem neuen Mainboard sowieso nur noch PCI Express angesagt ist, musst du dafür natürlich wieder eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (und RAM!).


----------



## Anime-Otaku (4. April 2007)

Um auf seine Frage einzugehen....du brauchst wenn  du eine neue AGP Graka holst i.d.R. kein neues Mainboard. Ich nehme mal an du hast AGP 16x oder? Ansonsten muss du darauf auch achten.

Aber wie schon mein Vorredner gesagt hat lohnt es sich einfach nicht eine neue AGP zu holen. Vorallem ist deine noch recht gut und aktuelle Spiele sollten noch ohne Probleme laufen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch ein Jahr warten und dann einen neuen PC holen. Bei PC-Käufen kann es sich immer nur lohnen zu warten.


----------



## fluessig (4. April 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Um auf seine Frage einzugehen....du brauchst wenn  du eine neue AGP Graka holst i.d.R. kein neues Mainboard. Ich nehme mal an du hast AGP 16x oder? Ansonsten muss du darauf auch achten.



Kleine Korrektur: AGP geht nur bis 8x und wenn ich mich nicht irre unterstützt das sein Mainboard, von daher kann PGW also jede AGP Karte auf sein bisheriges Mainboard verbauen.


----------



## Radhad (4. April 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dir jetzt eine AGP Karte kaufst, dann ist das nur eine Übergangslösung. Etwas für das nächste halbe Jahr oder Jahr.
> 
> Auf länger brauchst du zwangsläufig ein neues Mainboard. Wenn du dir ein neues Mainboard kaufst, dann empfehle ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung lieber am Prozessor zu sparen als am Mainboard. Ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 hat eine ordentliche Leistung und wenn man ein gutes Mainboard kauft, kann man den auch weit ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreiben (momentan kaum notwendig). Da auf einem neuen Mainboard sowieso nur noch PCI Express angesagt ist, musst du dafür natürlich wieder eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (und RAM!).



Es müsste mittlerweile der Core 2 Duo E6320 verfügbar sein. dieser kostet genausoviel wie der E6300, hat aber 4 MB L2 Cache anstatt 2 MB L2 Cache. Auf http://www.tomshardwareguide.de ist ein schöner Artikel, wie man diesen Prozessor mit dem Standardkühler von Intel übertakten kann! Ich denke, in der Preis/Leistung ist diese CPU derzeit unschlagbar!


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. April 2007)

Für ein neues Mainboard braucht man keinen neuen Ram... es gibt durchaus Boards mit Socket 775, PCI-E und DDR1...
Und ich tendiere immer noch klar zu Nvidia...


----------



## fluessig (4. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Für ein neues Mainboard braucht man keinen neuen Ram... es gibt durchaus Boards mit Socket 775, PCI-E und DDR1...
> Und ich tendiere immer noch klar zu Nvidia...



Ich hab das mit dem RAM auf einen Core 2 Duo Prozessor bezogen. Und da kannst DDR1 einfach vergessen. Es würde überhaupt keinen Sinn machen einen einen Core 2 Duo Prozessor mit DDR1 laufen zu lassen (falls es überhaupt ein Mainboard gibt, dass dir diese Option bietet). Da müsstest man dann den FSB runtertakten und das will nun wirklich niemand.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. April 2007)

Daran hab ich nicht gedacht... Das würde einfach die Performance des gesamten Systems bremsen...


----------



## PGW (5. April 2007)

Aber einen neuen PC kann ich mir auf gar keinen Fall leisten und meine Eltern dazu überreden auch net, da wir erst vor etwas über einem Jahr einen neuen gekauft haben... Hätten wir damals nur die Geforce 6800 GT genommen... Aber wenn die ATI von AGP da ist, kauf ich mir einfach die und halte dann mit dem PC ein paar Jährchen durch!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. April 2007)

DirectX 10 wird noch vonn keinem Spiel unterstützt, Vista unter dem DirectX 10 läuft ist noch nicht etabliert und bugfrei.

Dein PC ist noch sehr gut, der Fehler den man dir höchstens nachsagen kannist das ihr damals schon ein PCIe PC nehmen solltet.

Ich kenne auch jemand mit ner x850 der hält mit meiner 7950GT gut mit.

Ich nehme mal an du meintest die 8800 GT.....nun ja die kostete vor nem Jahr allein schon 600 Euro. die GS 400...und nur die GS Version rutscht nur auf die 300 Euro Marke, welches wie immer die abgespeckte Version des ganzen ist.

Bei mir hält ein PC in der Regel 4 Jahre, wobei den den ich jetzt mir vor nem halben Jahr zusammengestellt habe sehr gut zum nachrüsten ist und der hat auch keine 8800 weil mir das einfach noch zu teuer war. Vielleicht hole ich mir in 2 Jahren eine neue Graka.

P.S.: Ihr habt natürlich recht...AGP geht nur bis 8x


----------



## chmee (5. April 2007)

Hehe, eigentlich ist alles gesagt..

Werde aber nochmal meine Meinung dazu abgeben.

Viel Geld in einen PC zu stecken macht nur dann Sinn, wenn er mehr als 3 Jahre ohne derbe Aufrüstung benutzt werden soll. Ich halte mich daran, spätestens alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Rechner in der Klasse 500-800Eur zusammenzustellen. Momentan bekomme ich dafür nen E4300 mit 2GB und ner ATI-1650. Das ist im Rahmen dessen, was ich brauche ohne für Technik-Status extra drauf zu zahlen.

Einen alten Rechner um/aufzurüsten birgt immer viele Probleme - diese Kombiboards mit DDR1 für aktuelle CPUs sind ein jämmerlicher Witz und letztlich ist eine Steigerung der Power um 10-20% nichts wert. Einen OK-Effekt hat man, wenn man mind. 50% Mehrleistung bekommt. Wenn ich von meinem XP2800+ auf einen E4300 umsteige, dann sind das nach Benchmarks etwa 200-300% Mehrleistung -> Da stellt sich ein OHo-Effekt ein 

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (5. April 2007)

Um den CPU gehts mir gar nicht: Ich will einfach nur DirectX 10 haben und dann von mir aus die 3 nächsten 3 Jahre mit kleinerer Detailstufe spielen! Ich werde mir wenn in den nächsten 2 Monaten diese ATI Graka kommt mir die einfach holen (eine relativ teure Version davon damit ich den Rest meines Systems etwas asugleichen kann) und dann damit zocken bis gar nix mehr geht oder DirectX11 rauskommt. Ich denke, für meinen kleinen Geldbeutel ist das die beste Lösung!


----------



## chmee (5. April 2007)

Nochmal : Ein P4-3GHz ist schon keine schlechte CPU, aber wenn der Prozessor zum Flaschenhals wird oder das DDR1-Ram, bleibt nichts von der Power der GraKa übrig.

Nun was Positives:
Auf jeden Fall wird Dein System damit um Einiges schneller !

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (5. April 2007)

Gut, das it der geschwindigkeit hab ich schon mal verstanden aber dieses ganze DDR1 Geschwafel verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt net so ganz. Ich dachte ich würde mich in Sachen Hardware einigermaßen gut auskennen aber durch euch habe ich einen neuen Maßstab bekommen! Könntest du mir das vielleicht etwas erläutern?

Noch was: Wie bereits erwähnt, es geht mir nicht um Geschwindigkeit sondern nur um dieses kleine Stück Technolgie Shader Modell 4 genannt!


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2007)

DDR1 und 2 unterscheiden sich direkt erstmal in ihrer Frequenz, also die Schwingungen pro Sekunde. Mein DDR1 macht z.B. 333000 (elektrische) Schwingungen pro Sekunde, also 333MHz Frequenz. dann gibt es die 4Angaben (die Timings) beim Ram, die aussagen, wieviel Shwingungen bzw. Zyklen der Ram für die Tätigkeit braucht. z.B. auslesen einer Speicherreihe usw. (sehr ungenau erklärt von mir  )
Einfach ausgedrückt: wenn ein Modul 333000Schwingungen macht ist es bei gleichen Timings  halb so schnell wie etwa ein DDR2 Modul mit 667000Schwingungen, logisch oder?
Wenn der Speicher schneller ist werden alle Daten schneller eingelesen und verarbeitet, z.B. verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten bei Spiele drastisch. besonders wenn du jetzt das Geld für sehr schnellen Ram mit 1200MHz hast 

Und ich habe ja Eingangs schon erwähnt, dass es noch keine DirectX10 Spiele gib und es hat auch keiner gesagt, dass du aufrüsten musst. Ich sitz hier auch noch mit meinem P4 
Und: Nvidia ist _immer_ besser als ATI. auf wunsch liefere ich beim nächsten Post die Argumente. bin jetzt zu faul zum schreiben.

Edit: Wenn es jemand besser weiß, sollte er mich wenn möglich aus korrigieren. ich habe das hier geschrieben, weil ich es selbst so verstanden hab. Also nicht nur ne negative Bewertung sondern auch Korrektur von dem, was als falsch und unsachlich empfunden wird.

Und dann noch meine Nvidia-Argumente: Technologisch weiter fortgeschritten (Shader3 und Shader4 eher als ATI), Quallität ist hochwertiger (subjektiv betrachtet natürlich), Treiber sind besser und werden meiner Erfahrung nach öfter geupdatet (ATI Treiber unter Linux kann man wie ich gehört  habe eigentlich vergessen).


----------

